# Height adjustment pedal slipping out



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I already read every post about this problem of the height adj pedal popping out and got some good ideas on how to fix but still have some questions.

1. one member suggested double springs ( I pmed him) I thought the springs would be one of the reasons why it would pop out if the nubs in the notches are bent down or worn. how would 2 springs help and where is the second spring?

2. I have the honda shop manual and it shows to grease something that looks like either a bushing or a collar. the manual does not identify. do these wear out?

3. the dealer sells a replacement pedal fro $175 but I don't want to replace so any advice help would be greatly appreciated.

4. if I lift the machine up and set the pedal to the highest setting ( scraper plate on ground) it stays that way and does not pop out but I notice a lot of play on the right side where the pedal is connected to crawler place. the left side has no play.

something worn there?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've read in the past that the locating slots on the foot pedal assy wear out, if that's the case, you'll have to fill them with weld and reshape them (I think it is the most common issue). Aside from that replace the tension springs and locating pin bushings).


----------

